
AMD and Intel Had a Baby and It's a Beast - x0054
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4164382-amd-intel
======
jaytaylor
On mobile this site attempts to force installation of an app to read the
article.

Workaround: [https://archive.is/ZzIiK](https://archive.is/ZzIiK)

~~~
notadog
Your link i̶s̶ was giving me a 503 error, so here is a transcription of the
article for mobile users:

AMD And Intel Had A Baby! And It's A Beast!

• In early February of 2018 we published an article about the cooperation
between AMD and Intel, or as we dubbed it, AMD's hidden strategy against
Nvidia.

• Now we look at the first fruit of that strategy, the Intel Hades Canyon NUC,
a powerful small form factor computer.

• The Hades Canyon NUC is capable of running AAA title games at 1080p without
a problem, proving that AMD's strategy should work flawlessly.

In early February of 2018 we published an article about the cooperation
between AMD (AMD) and Intel (INTC), or as we dubbed it, AMD's hidden strategy
against Nvidia (NVDA). Please read the original article for more background,
but we will summarize some of the key points here.

AMD is now cooperating with Intel. Yes, indeed, hell just may be frozen over
at the moment. AMD is selling Intel its Vega GPUs in silicon form, no IP
transfer. Intel then packages these Vega GPUs on the same substrate with one
of its CPUs to make what AMD calls an Accelerated Processing Unit (APU).

(Image of Intel CPU and Vega GPU attached to a single CPU socket board)

The GPU communicates with the CPU via an 8x PCI-E bridge and shares power
circuitry to create better efficiency.

Ok, so that sounds good for Intel, but aside from shifting more GPU cores,
which AMD already has no problems doing, what is the benefit for AMD? Ah, but
that's the "hidden strategy!" You see, one of the biggest hurdles AMD has to
deal with at the moment is software support. Nvidia, AMD's GPU rival, has a
stranglehold on the higher end gaming market at the moment. As a result, most
of the games coming out on the market are optimized for Nvidia's GTX GPUs
first, and are only later tweaked to perform well on AMD's hardware.

